# Painted Turtles Adorable Pic



## Adandiluvsmyreptiles (Jan 16, 2007)

Had to share ...took this just now.


----------



## hodges (Jan 16, 2007)

thats a awsum pic 
thanks for showing teni
cheers
brad


----------



## Adandiluvsmyreptiles (Jan 16, 2007)

No probs. The hatchies are just too cute for their own good (size of 50 cent piece)


----------



## hodges (Jan 16, 2007)

how big do they grow ?
cheers
brad


----------



## Adandiluvsmyreptiles (Jan 16, 2007)

CL 250mm


----------



## -Peter (Jan 16, 2007)

Is it _Emydura subglobosa subglobosa_ or _E.s.worrelli?_


----------



## expansa1 (Jan 16, 2007)

*My Painted hatchies*

Hi, I thought I'd share a couple of photo's of my Painted hatchies as well. I have to agree, these guys really are cute!












Cheers,
Craig


----------



## hodges (Jan 16, 2007)

*mouth drops* they look awsum
i love the colours
cheers
brad


----------



## expansa1 (Jan 16, 2007)

hodges_399 said:


> *mouth drops* they look awsum
> i love the colours
> cheers
> brad



Thanks Brad,
Yeah they're pretty nicely coloured!

Cheers,
Craig


----------



## hodges (Jan 16, 2007)

are they very expensive ?
cheers
brad


----------



## Chris1 (Jan 16, 2007)

they are soo cute!

great fotos too!


----------



## expansa1 (Jan 16, 2007)

hodges_399 said:


> are they very expensive ?
> cheers
> brad



Average ones are around $150 and the nicely coloured ones go for about $200

Cheers,
Craig


----------



## Tristis (Jan 16, 2007)

hey craig do you have any left?
Tristan


----------



## GEARJAMMER (Feb 3, 2007)

Hi expansa1 can you tell me what i'd pay for a hatchie please and which licence do i need????
Cheers
MACCA


----------



## expansa1 (Feb 3, 2007)

GEARJAMMER said:


> Hi expansa1 can you tell me what i'd pay for a hatchie please and which licence do i need????
> Cheers
> MACCA




Hi Macca,
Painted hatchies go for around the $150 ea mark but exceptionally coloured ones will set you back about $200. I'm not sure what state you live in so couldn't really even guess as to what licence you will need!

Cheers,
Craig


----------



## bylo (Feb 3, 2007)

can we have them in NSW


----------



## Tristis (Feb 4, 2007)

bylo - only on a class 2 licence


----------



## sxc_celly (Mar 3, 2007)

Hi guys. Does anyone know what license is needed for QLD? Also where can i get one of these gorgeous turtles? Ive got a few murray but id like a new addition  thanks guys!!!


----------



## hornet (Mar 3, 2007)

pm expansa1 and need a rec licence


----------



## sxc_celly (Mar 5, 2007)

So Just A Recreational License In Qld?


----------



## Mrs Mac (Mar 5, 2007)

hahahaha lol adandiluvsmyreptiles that is the cutest pic i ever saw....... and expansa1 yours to is really cute..... reminds me of a clown....... lol great pics


----------



## shelby (Mar 5, 2007)

nice colours!! are they snappy??


----------

